# What would you do with these?



## TILT (Feb 13, 2007)

I need a few ideas and thought ya'll might be able to help me out. A friend of ours is in the process of moving and gave us some things she didn't want to pack or take with her. She also gave me 2 Teak boards that measure roughly 6'-6" X 18" X 1 1/2". They were the name plates off of a ship. I have thought and thought, but can't decide what I want to do with them. Do you guys have any sugestions? It will be a little while before I can do anything with them as we are building a new house and will have to wait till the new shop is setup. Also, what would a board this size sell for?


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Seems like there'd be enough teak there to make a real nice outdoor bench. Maybe not quite enough to do a bench with a backrest, but I could see a really cool shaker style bench sitting by your back door.

Craig


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

if they still had the names of the ships, I would clean them up, and hang them to view


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Big bowls! 8*)


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I would give them to Bear Hide. LOL.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

18"s wide thats some premium stuff,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

I saw some solid Teat Cutting Boards for $235.00 on E Bay.

Lets see 2 @ 6'-6" x 18 equals 10-15" x 18" Cutting Boards.

I know what I would do with it.They would make wonderfull gifts,do you need my address,just PM me.

Bill had a novel idea if the Ship's names are there,it's auction time.

dick


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Did you notice how I spelled Teak,thats short for Neat Teak 

dick


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'd rip them suckers down and make 240,000 pens out of them...:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

dicklaxt said:


> Did you notice how I spelled Teak,thats short for Neat Teak
> 
> dick


We all know what your thinking about this morning :smile:


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Hmmmmm,maybe you are right it is Taxidermy Day.Thats another of my short cuts for Anniversary,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,take 'em out and stuff'em,then take'em home and mount'emsad_smiles 72 and remembering

dick


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> I'd rip them suckers down and make 240,000 pens out of them...:rotfl:


YEA YOU WOULD:work:


----------

